# Medicare levy and tax return for temporary residents



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all, I'm just wondering if anyone had similar situation.

I'm on visa 485 and last year I earned more than $20,000, I found when doing my tax return by myself that I'm paying medicare levy which I'm not entitled to. 
I checked the ATO website and it says I need to contact Medicare to get a Medicare Entitlement Statement then provide it in the tax return.
I have done all the paper work "which is too much" and emailed Medicare for more than 10 days without any reply. 
Should I just wait or I'm doing it in a wrong way?
Thanks


----------



## anchicka (Jul 7, 2015)

Where have you sent it to? Have you followed the proposed as advised here: Medicare Entitlement Statement - Department of Human Services
?

It took me about 3 weeks to get a confirmation letter from these guys and my tax return had been under 'processing' status for more than a month I believe because of that as well. Wait for another week or so and try to call.


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

anchicka said:


> Where have you sent it to? Have you followed the proposed as advised here: Medicare Entitlement Statement - Department of Human Services
> ?
> 
> It took me about 3 weeks to get a confirmation letter from these guys and my tax return had been under 'processing' status for more than a month I believe because of that as well. Wait for another week or so and try to call.


Thanks a lot, I have followed that link. I'm just surprised how complicated to prove that you are not resident.
I will just wait for one more week then and see how it goes.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am on 485 and using Bupa.

Bupa has sent me a statement which is prefilled on my tax return (I used myGov) and all I did there was to say that I am a foreign resident and I am entitled for 4% (full thing rather than half) for 365 days. At the end I've got some tax back but no idea about the breakdown. (my case is a bit complicated as I was made redundant so tax calculation isn't that easy)

The thing is if you do a mistake (like I am not too sure if I've done it right or wrong as some sources said I cannot claim as I am an australian resident for tax purposes but on the other hand ATO's web page had something about having a non resident visa entitles you), then you are not penalised for that. All you need to do is pay the extra bits back.


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I am on 485 and using Bupa.
> 
> Bupa has sent me a statement which is prefilled on my tax return (I used myGov) and all I did there was to say that I am a foreign resident and I am entitled for 4% (full thing rather than half) for 365 days. At the end I've got some tax back but no idea about the breakdown. (my case is a bit complicated as I was made redundant so tax calculation isn't that easy)
> 
> The thing is if you do a mistake (like I am not too sure if I've done it right or wrong as some sources said I cannot claim as I am an australian resident for tax purposes but on the other hand ATO's web page had something about having a non resident visa entitles you), then you are not penalised for that. All you need to do is pay the extra bits back.


We are Australian residents for tax purpose " if you work most of the year in Australia". That's why I didn't choose foreign resident option. And definitely we shouldn't pay any Medicare as we don't benefit from it. My Tax return is so straightforward and I have basic knowledge of taxation. I will try to contact my health insurance provider and see if they have something similar. Thanks anyway


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

All you need is a medicare levy exemption certificate (which you have already applied for), some time it takes 3-4 weeks for arrival, I am applying for this since 3 years (never been asked though), I am on visa 485 with Bupa as well.


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

Furqan said:


> All you need is a medicare levy exemption certificate (which you have already applied for), some time it takes 3-4 weeks for arrival, I am applying for this since 3 years (never been asked though), I am on visa 485 with Bupa as well.


Thanks for your reply, I will just wait then.


----------

